# Sponsor



## BmXeR 2007 (26. Juni 2007)

Hey

ich hab ma paar fragen an euch

1. was ist ein Sponsor???
2. Was passiert wenn man einen Sponsor hat???
3. Wie kriegt man so nen Sponsor ???


Weil manche Skater und Bmxer behaupten sie hätten nen Sponsor


Vielen dank schon ma 

mfg BmXeR 2007


----------



## paule_p2 (26. Juni 2007)

so nen thread gabs hier schonmal... sufu!


kurzzusammenfassung

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponsor


Wie bekommt man einen Sponsor?

- bilder, videos von sich machen und zu verschiedenen Firmen schicken oder events gewinnen bzw sich gut plazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (26. Juni 2007)

wikipedia is müll da kapiert man kaum was


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Juni 2007)

lol


----------



## agent_steed (26. Juni 2007)

solltest du kein fake sein ist es zeit hier zu gehen.


----------



## ewoq (26. Juni 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> wikipedia is müll da kapiert man kaum was



liegt wohl an dir


----------



## agent_steed (26. Juni 2007)

wird nicht besser


----------



## Trollobaby (26. Juni 2007)

omg


----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> [1]wikipedia is müll [2]da kapiert man kaum was



[1] Ja, zumindest für viele Sachen
[2] Nein.


----------



## Aceface (26. Juni 2007)

son bescheuerten Thread hab ich echt noch nie gesehen...


----------



## IEAtDirt (26. Juni 2007)

lachen oder weinen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Juni 2007)

4. wo kann ich einen Sponsor kaufen?


----------



## King Jens one (26. Juni 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich hab ma paar fragen an euch
> 
> ...



Schreib den brief doch mal Peter Lustig oder dem Erklärbär die können wir ne antwort geben!

SIDO wo bist du?


----------



## Hertener (27. Juni 2007)

Yo, oder Sonntag Vormittag einfach mal die Maus gucken...

Aber zurück zu den Fragen:



> 1. was ist ein Sponsor???
> 2. Was passiert wenn man einen Sponsor hat???
> 3. Wie kriegt man so nen Sponsor ???



zu1) Ein Gönner und Förderer.
zu2) Man wird gefördert.
zu3) Man bewirbt sich oder wird entdeckt.

Noch Fragen?  

*EDIT:*


> 4. Wo kann ich einen Sponsor kaufen?


zu4) Wie so oft: Bei eBay...oder bei OBI!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juni 2007)

... 


-closed-


----------

